# Phoenix Area SQ Folks



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I will be moving to Scottsdale in June, and would like to start making connections with folks in the SQ crowd in the area. So, let me know who you are. It would be nice to start making some new friends who share my passion for great music and sound.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Buzz,

I'm a hi-fi freak, mostly home audio and headphones though. My car audio is more for fun and enjoyment while doing the daily grind.

I just looked over Bings install on that G37 - quite impressive! Wish we had someone like him out here in AZ too.

Great time to move to AZ - right in the middle of summer HA HA!

Look forward to meeting you.

Cheers
-Adam-


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

M3NTAL said:


> Hi Buzz,
> 
> I'm a hi-fi freak, mostly home audio and headphones though. My car audio is more for fun and enjoyment while doing the daily grind.
> 
> ...


Hi Adam, great to hear from you! Yeah, wrong time to make that move. :laugh: Bing did a great job on that Infiniti. Pictures don't do it justice. I will reach out to you once I settle in to Scottsdale. I appreciate your reply.

Buzz


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

M3NTAL said:


> Wish we had someone like him out here in AZ too.


whoa.... hang on adam... I'm here. I know Bing has some nice installs, but c'mon man... 

Buzz,
A few of us just met up only a few weeks ago. I am kind of disappointed about how few people out here are actually THAT into good quality car audio, so maybe we can dig up a few more people...

Good luck with the move...


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> whoa.... hang on adam... I'm here. I know Bing has some nice installs, but c'mon man...
> 
> Buzz,
> A few of us just met up only a few weeks ago. I am kind of disappointed about how few people out here are actually THAT into good quality car audio, so maybe we can dig up a few more people...
> ...


Great to hear from you! It's good to know that there will be someone nearby who might be able to help me tighten up install related issues when necessary. I am sure once we get some activity going, we might be able to drum up a few more SQ oriented folks, and even convert some SPL folks to come over from the dark side.  I will reach out to you once I settle in.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

mattyjman said:


> whoa.... hang on adam... I'm here. I know Bing has some nice installs, but c'mon man...



OF COURSE WE CAN"T FORGET YOU MATT!!!!

I was just saying because Buzz has worked with Bing before.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Buzzman, do you plan on opening a shop here?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> Buzzman, do you plan on opening a shop here?


Not at this time. But, who knows what the future will bring.


----------



## BlakMajik (Sep 2, 2008)

Been out here for the last 10 years. Went to shows in the region when there used to be sq shows. Still have my car and it's ready to go . Anyone is welcome to listen to it. Just say the word.


And there are several people who can do competition install work in the area. Just not looking hard enough.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

That's good news regarding local guys with competition level install skills. I am moving on June 24, and will reach out to all who have responded to this thread. I am looking forward to having some casual gatherings like those we have had in So. Cal. and making new friends.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

BlakMajik said:


> Been out here for the last 10 years. Went to shows in the region when there used to be sq shows. Still have my car and it's ready to go . Anyone is welcome to listen to it. Just say the word.
> 
> 
> And there are several people who can do competition install work in the area. Just not looking hard enough.


blak, where are you located at. There are a few of us that might be interested in what you have. 

Buzz, I'm very interested in your install and would like to see what kind of sound your car will bring with it. Good luck with the upcoming move!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

MattyJ, thanks man. I am not looking forward to moving in this heat, but the drive to Scottsdale will be made easier with the tunes cranking.  I look forward to meeting you and having you give Da Benz a listen. I think she sounds pretty good. Shoot me a PM with your contact info. and I will holla at you once I get settled in.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The Buzzman has landed! Damn it's hot here. My dog can't stop panting. :laugh:

Da Benz was fine tuned before the long trip, and I look forward to doing some listening with you all. I will be in touch shortly.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Good to hear you've landed, Checkout my New Avatar


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

xxx_busa said:


> Good to hear you've landed, Checkout my New Avatar


Hey, I love it! You are now "official." I had a nice little get together with a few of the guys on Monday. Great guys, and its good to know I have others in the area with whom to share my passion.


----------



## BlakMajik (Sep 2, 2008)

mattyjman said:


> blak, where are you located at. There are a few of us that might be interested in what you have.
> 
> Buzz, I'm very interested in your install and would like to see what kind of sound your car will bring with it. Good luck with the upcoming move!




Sorry for the delay. I've been pretty busy lately. I'm in central phx. And the car is in a pretty quiet environment ideal for listening. At least until I start the engine LOL. 

Anyway. I work nights but my weekends are starting to get better, so I can do listens then.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BlakMajik said:


> Sorry for the delay. I've been pretty busy lately. I'm in central phx. And the car is in a pretty quiet environment ideal for listening. At least until I start the engine LOL.
> 
> Anyway. I work nights but my weekends are starting to get better, so I can do listens then.


Hey George, great to hear from you. Shoot me a PM with your contact info., and we can try and set something up.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey George do u still work for Rockford/Fosgate?


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Buzz glad to see you made it out there ok, man going to miss listening to Da Benz, maybe you might be able to make it out to Marv's if you aren't to busy or melted by then )


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

win1 said:


> Hey Buzz glad to see you made it out there ok, man going to miss listening to Da Benz, maybe you might be able to make it out to Marv's if you aren't to busy or melted by then )


:laugh: Yeah, it's a challenge to stay cool out here. I am planning on going to Marv's BBQ, but the thought of the 7 hour drive is not appealing though. But, I am thinking about it.


----------



## BlakMajik (Sep 2, 2008)

win1 said:


> Hey George do u still work for Rockford/Fosgate?



Nah, the downsizing of the company got me. So I'm out of the industry workwise now. 

Still have a car I compete with when I can get to shows. Which hasn't been many lately. But hope to get back into it more as time allows.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Cool Buzz hopefully my Z will be complete and you get a chance to tell me what you think. Yup that ride is going to be a mother about 5 hours for me but at least we have great sounds to carry us forth )


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey sorry George but at least you are still working and some nice equipment in that vet man


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

win1 said:


> Cool Buzz hopefully my Z will be complete and you get a chance to tell me what you think. Yup that ride is going to be a mother about 5 hours for me but at least we have great sounds to carry us forth )


Yeah, get that Z done!  Would love to give it a listen at Marv's.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Will do just waiting on the dates )


----------

